# ISO Savory Quick Bread Recipes



## Corinne (Nov 23, 2005)

Does anyone have any good quick bread recipes to share? Thank you!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 23, 2005)

I make this one quite a bit.

5 cups flour
4 T sugar
1 T yeast
1 T salt
2 cups water
2 T oil

mix all your dry ingredients together. Heat the water in the microwave for one inute and add the oil to it. Stir into your dry ingredints. [add more flour and water as needed.] Shape and put in loaf pans. Let rise in a warm place for 45 minutes. [Make sure to cover it with a dish towel because it will get a crusted top and will not cook as good.] Bake for 25 minutes. Enjoy!

Grace


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2005)

I am moving this to the Muffins and Loaves subsection.


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2005)

You could try this. I know it says muffins, but maybe you could adapt the recipe?


----------

